# new reel



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

went bowfishing this morning and fish broke my reel, im kinda new to the world of bowfishing and was wondering what the best bowfishing reel on the market is?? i was using a 808 reel and it didnt las long at all.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Ditch the reel and get the AMS Receiver. Your troubles will be over! Between me and my friends we own 4 of them and we have yet to have any problems with them. They have been through it all. It is a great product.


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanx man im going to get one tonight going fishing in the morning


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Retriever is the way to go for longevity. I used to shoot spinners for tournaments, but can't afford to anymore. Most wouldn't last longer than a tournament or two. My wife can shoot one forever, but I get into too much of a hurry though.


----------

